# Dissertation in Urban Planning: Airport-Cities or Transport Planning?



## Manazir (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am hoping to write a thesis next year to complete my B.Sc. in Urban Planning and I have been doing some brainstorming lately about what topics I can write about in my paper. Of course I have been considering topics which also interest me personally, so as someone who is a big aviation fan aka AvGeek, I thought about Aerotropolis or Airport Cities as a central discussion topic for my paper. 

Urban Transformation of Aviation Hubs into Urban Tourism Hubs... 

Or perhaps a comparative study of inner-city airports vs outer-city airports and their effects/impacts on urban growth could also be an interesting theme to discuss?

I also like transportation planning, i.e. sustainable urban transportation or developing an efficient public transport system in a third world developing megacity for example.

Many megacities in Asia still lack adequate and efficient public transportation system, forcing the well-off and middle-class into buying cars to move around. This could be a very interesting topic to discuss too perhaps.

The thing is, although I have several ideas for topics to choose, I am struggling to find a good question/discussion topic. I need something concrete and catchy.

If you guys could help me to come up with a nice discussion topic for my paper, I would definitely appreciate that a lot and that would really help me a lot to get started 

Perhaps someone here who thought about what they would like to change in their cities? or someone who actually studied and/or are involved in urban planning? 

Thanks everyone and cheers! :cheers:


----------

